# Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost 111.

## nandelbosc

Buenas, o malas, según como se mire...   :Wink: 

He seguido la guía VMS (virtual mailhosting system) que se puede ver en: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

En pricipio todo funciona bién, almenos desde la propia LAN, pero desde el exterior, al intertar logear-me en squirrelmail me da este error:

Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost. 111 : Connection refused

Evidentemente he centrado mis teorias en que es problema del cortafuegos, pero no es asi, tengo el puerto imap abierto i queda demostrado ya que puedo conectarme desde el exterior mediante telnet:

marc@pentangelo marc $ telnet x.x.x.x 143

Trying x.x.x.x...

Connected to x.x.x.x

Escape character is '^]'.

* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA IDLE ACL ACL2=UNION STARTTLS] Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2004 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for distribution information.

¿Alguién tiene ideas para solucionar-lo?

Gracias.

----------

## focahclero

 *nandelbosc wrote:*   

> En pricipio todo funciona bién, almenos desde la propia LAN, pero desde el exterior, al intertar logear-me en squirrelmail me da este error:
> 
> Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost. 111 : Connection refused

 

Puedes descartar que sea problemas del cortafuegos tanto si tienes apache (squirrelmail) y el servidor imap en la misma máquina (las conexiones serán de squirrelmail a localhost) como si lo tienes en máquinas distintas en la misma LAN (las conexiones serán de squirrelmail a servidor imap).

Lo que también quiere decir que no entiendo cómo accediendo a apache-squirrelmail desde la red local no té da un error de acceso al servidor imap y sí da el error al acceder desde Internet, por que con squirrelmail las conexiones imap son siempre entre el servidor donde está apache y el servidor donde esté el servidor imap, con lo que da igual dónde esté situado el cliente desde el que se accede a squirrelmail... vaya lío  :Wink: 

Supongo que ya habrás revisado varias veces en conf.pl el servidor imap que le has dicho a squirrelmail que utilice, el puerto correspondiente y también que el servicio imap esté levantado... ya que ami no se me ocurre nada más  :Sad: 

Saludos,

----------

## nandelbosc

Gracias por contestar...

 *Quote:*   

>  Puedes descartar que sea problemas del cortafuegos tanto si tienes apache (squirrelmail) y el servidor imap en la misma máquina (las conexiones serán de squirrelmail a localhost) como si lo tienes en máquinas distintas en la misma LAN (las conexiones serán de squirrelmail a servidor imap). 

 

El imap i apache están en el mismo host.

 *Quote:*   

>  Lo que también quiere decir que no entiendo cómo accediendo a apache-squirrelmail desde la red local no té da un error de acceso al servidor imap y sí da el error al acceder desde Internet, por que con squirrelmail las conexiones imap son siempre entre el servidor donde está apache y el servidor donde esté el servidor imap, con lo que da igual dónde esté situado el cliente desde el que se accede a squirrelmail... vaya lío  

 

Exacto, es lo que yo pienso...

 *Quote:*   

>  Supongo que ya habrás revisado varias veces en conf.pl el servidor imap que le has dicho a squirrelmail que utilice, el puerto correspondiente y también que el servicio imap esté levantado... ya que ami no se me ocurre nada más  

 

Pues el servidor si está levantado, así lo dice 'netstat -atup | grep imap', además se asegura al poder conectar desde la LAN... El puerto es el clássico 143, así se lo digo a squirrelmail. El servidor IMAP es courier-imap (como dice el documento de gentoo)... Hay un apartado en el archivo de configuración de postfix que pone:

# cat /etc/postfix/main.cf | grep mynetworks

mynetworks = 192.168.0.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

No sé si tendrá algo que ver, pero es de las pocas opciones que se me ocurren... En caso de poder ser esto, ¿ le añado ',0.0.0.0/24' ?

----------

## focahclero

No sé... ¿quizás está arrancado el servicio imap y en squirrelmail le indicas imap-ssl?, o ¿al revés?

----------

## mad93

Mira el log de /var/log/messages , allí te deberia decir que problema hay.

----------

